# Wanted: Northern, Ca



## F.U.R. (Aug 27, 2009)

Looking for female rats in nothern Ca. I live in Vacaville and cant drive to far due to work schedual. 

I'm looking for different marked: masked, blazed, roan or banded stripped. will take others if its an odd color (basically not black(unless solid black, I am looking for a solid black self girl), agouti or tan)
Varrieties: would look into all coat types, non standard appreciated. Also looking for dumbo. 

If you do live a bit far away could look into trying to put together a rat train


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are these for breeding purposes?

You do realise that this forum doesn't encourage intentional breeding of any sort. If you want rats to breed you are best off looking for a breeder who has the blood lines that you require


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> Are these for breeding purposes?
> 
> You do realise that this forum doesn't encourage intentional breeding of any sort. If you want rats to breed you are best off looking for a breeder who has the blood lines that you require


Yes they are for breeding purposes, its practically on the website.

Hello and welcome to Forever Unleashed! Please feel free to brouse and make sure to come back! * Litters are planned for the near future as soon as I get unrelated stock*

So you are going to add unknown genetic timebombs to a market already saturated with badly bred, carelessly bred, overbred rats? And don't even get me started on high whites and that whole situation. 

OBVIOUSLY your rats do not have 3 minimum known generations in their background, pedigrees, were bred for health, and temperament because you don't know their genetic backgrounds do you?.

YOU are a backyard breeder with a website that has too many spelling mistakes to be taken seriously.

No one here would adopt to you.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Reading this made me really sad. I wish people would see rats for the great pets they are, not dollar signs.


----------

